# oil filter cannister torque -Super Dexta



## lizella (Sep 22, 2008)

I have suddenly pumped out all of the engine oil 10-15 minutes after oil change. Hope I shut it down soon enough to avoid engine damage. Oil sprayed out very profusely around the filter cannister gasket . 
I was carelul to seat the gasket and to align the can with the groove.. Tightened the nut pretty snug with a 1/2 " ratchet, guess to be around 20 ft lbs.. This happened to me once before and I never knew what caused it .. Can anyone tell me what I diid wrong?/
Thanks for any help...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Liz and welcome to Tractor Forum! Sounds like you aligned the gasket and cansister properly. If the bolt holding the cannister on is the size I typically see, I would think using a torque wrench to set the torque on the bolt to about 30 ft. lbs. torque might be enough to hold things in place. 

HOWEVER:

I strongly suggest you obtain an operator's and shop manual for this tractor if you haven't already. The information you are looking for is likely covered in one of these and my above suggestion is an educated guess presuming a manual is not available. You may have to experiment on the tightness of the cannister until you find a happy medium. 

One last thing to verify. Remove the cannister and use an seal remover pick or similar tool to gentle probe around the seal groove. Make SURE there is NOT an old seal already in the groove from a previous oil change. You may have 2 seals stacked on top of each other and yes, this will cause what you are experiencing to happen.


----------



## lizella (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for the reply... You hit the nail squarely on the head. There WAS a second old gasket hidden from my sight up in the groove , which faces downward, by the way. I removed that base mounting piece and there it was.. I removed one old gasket at the recent filter change so I know that old one had been there a very long time, inlucding the previous "blowout" fter the last change. I suppose it's pretty amazing that it held ok all that time between the two blowouts. 

Count me better educated now on what to watch for next time.. 

Relieved in 
Lizella GA


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I did that one time on a auto oil change and it held until the rpm's came up. What a mess!!!!!! It will only happen to me once


----------



## lizella (Sep 22, 2008)

*LESSON LEARNED WELL!*

I HAVE DONE IT A COUPLE OF TIMES ON AUTOS AND NOW TWICE ON THIS TRACTOR... THE PRICE OF HASTE AND FORGETFULNESS I SUPPOSE . BUT WITH OIL AT $10 A GALLON, I'LL BE VERY SURE TO CHECK FOR A METAL MATING SURFACE FROM HERE ON OUT... 

BLESSINGS FROM LIZELLA !


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have gotten into the habit of wiping the sealing surface with a clean cloth as a reminder to myself to check. As you know, looking at the old filter does not guarantee being seal free. You have made my day as I thought I was the only one this has ever happened to.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I think everyone here have several messy mistakes in their past. Thats why we all get along so well - we remember our own messes.

Maybe that would be a good topic to start. "Look at the mess I made today!" Of course pictures would be required.

Andy


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

That is a great idea!!! Note to self-- Charge up the digital camera!!!


----------

